# Uber thinks I can read Spanish just because I visited Tijuana.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

This is proof Uber tracks you and is deep in your life. I went to Tijuana as some of you know and the Uber rider app changed to Spanish upon returning to US.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s some sort of gps/carrier thing with your phone, not Uber in particular. The phone detected your in Mexico so it switched to Spanish. Not really a tracker, just some built in thing that switched languages, probably has a setting some where that defaults to region language instead of staying in English. Where that setting is I don’t know, gotta do a internet search for that

Unless you were foolish enough to give Uber access to the gps at all time, I set mine up so it only has gps access when using, if Uber isn’t open they shouldn’t get anything from me


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NicFit said:


> It’s some sort of gps/carrier thing with your phone, not Uber in particular. The phone detected your in Mexico so it switched to Spanish. Not really a tracker, just some built in thing that switched languages, probably has a setting some where that defaults to region language instead of staying in English. Where that setting is I don’t know, gotta do a internet search for that
> 
> Unless you were foolish enough to give Uber access to the gps at all time, I set mine up so it only has gps access when using, if Uber isn’t open they shouldn’t get anything from me


It isn't. It's all Uber only app. My phone doesn't change language because i visit another country.. uber rider app is showing me Spanish even when i came back to USA


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

At least the Powerball jackpot announcement is in English!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.uber.com/en-UA/blog/language-settings/



Uber goes off the language setting of your phone, somehow it got Spanish from your traveling and is confused. Try this link to fix it, it does say if it’s wrong to delete and reinstall the app. It’s not tracking, just going oh look the phone says I’m in Mexico, Spanish time. If you opened the app or allow gps to be on always for Uber then they knew you were in Mexico, otherwise it’s a software glitch based on your phones settings, can’t fully understand what is going on but there’s some sort of error and it still thinks your in Mexico. I would try to reboot your phone and see if it clears it up, then check your region and language settings, then reinstall the Uber app, then wipe the phone. Eventually it’ll get fixed


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Illini said:


> At least the Powerball jackpot announcement is in English!


It's because my phone is in English. Only Uber is messing up


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you go online with the Uber app while in Mexico? Even for a moment.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you go online with the Uber app while in Mexico? Even for a moment.


No I used Uber rider app. This is the rider app showing spanish not driver app


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I see. I missed that. I wouldn't put it past Uber to probe, which is why I have a sticky dot over the front facing camera lens of my phones.

But in this case it does feel like Uber _trying_ to be smart by using GPS to determine your country has changed, and updating the language accordingly. But the update happened late (you said it occurred after you returned to the states), and of course like you say just because you visited another country doesn't mean you speak the lingo.

So, gross incompetence by Uber. Par for the course. ;>


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

How did you cross the border? I thought they closed down the US/Mexico border until late October to all but essential travel.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How did you cross the border? I thought they closed down the US/Mexico border until late October to all but essential travel.


It's been open. It's all essential travel. México doesn't prevent entry people with regards to COVID-19 and USA can't stop me as I am citizen and live in US. Next am trying Peurto Rican


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's been open. It's all essential travel. México doesn't prevent entry people with regards to COVID-19 and USA can't stop me as I am citizen and live in US. Next am trying Peurto Rican


Yeah, I understand how you crossed back into the United States, I just don't understand how you got into Mexico. I'm not doubting you, it is just not what I am being told by the State of California or the federal goverment regarding crossing the border at this point in time.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, I understand how you crossed back into the United States, I just don't understand how you got into Mexico. I'm not doubting you, it is just not what I am being told by the State of California or the federal goverment regarding crossing the border at this point in time.


México didn't have any restrictions all of this year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Todo el mundo debería aprender a hablar español, es muy útil.
You probably noticed however while spending time in Tijuana that English is spoken by most of the residents there. Ironically, it's all the illegals who cross into the USA that never seem to know any English. But then, those aren’t Mexicans that are sneaking over but are mostly uneducated Guatemalans, Hondurans, and Salvadorans who are illiterate even in their own languages. Not to worry though, the Democrats will help them fill out an unsolicited mail ballot when it comes time to vote.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> México didn't have any restrictions all of this year.











Notification of Temporary Travel Restrictions Applicable to Land Ports of Entry and Ferries Service Between the United States and Mexico


This document announces the decision of the Secretary of Homeland Security (Secretary) to continue to temporarily limit the travel of individuals from Mexico into the United States at land ports of entry along the United States-Mexico border. Such travel will be limited to ``essential travel,''...




www.federalregister.gov













Mexico-US Land Border Opening to Vaccinated Visitors


A two-stage reopening program of the Mexico-US land border will require all visitors to the United States to be fully vaccinated



www.mexperience.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How did you cross the border? I thought they closed down the US/Mexico border until late October to all but essential travel.


LOL, you seen the Southern Border lately???...
Doesn't look like the Biden adminisistration to doing a damn thing to stem the flow of travel into the USA, crossings are at an all time high! 😆


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Todo el mundo debería aprender a hablar español, es muy útil.
> You probably noticed however while spending time in Tijuana that English is spoken by most of the residents there. Ironically, it's all the illegals who cross into the USA that never seem to know any English. But then, those aren’t Mexicans that are sneaking over but are mostly uneducated Guatemalans, Hondurans, and Salvadorans who are illiterate even in their own languages. Not to worry though, the Democrats will help them fill out an unsolicited mail ballot when it comes time to vote.


Shockingly they had a buffalo wild Wings and even those workers didn't speak English. Even at Hydro-facial place they spoke no English. These people drive nice cars and benefit from USA next door and make decent living so they have no incentive to learn English. It's also why most of Montreal doesn't care for learning English and enjoy French native language.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Shockingly they had a buffalo wild Wings and even those workers didn't speak English. Even at Hydro-facial place they spoke no English. These people drive nice cars and benefit from USA next door and make decent living so they have no incentive to learn English. It's also why most of Montreal doesn't care for learning English and enjoy French native language.


You haven't spent much time in Tijuana then. Many Mexicans living & working south of the border are well fluent in English, but if they don't want to converse with you then they'll keep to their own native language so they can ignore you.
Kinda like how an Uber driver pretends to be deaf so they don't have to converse with paxholes in the car.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, you seen the Southern Border lately???...
> Doesn't look like the Biden adminisistration to doing a damn thing to stem the flow of travel into the USA, crossings are at an all time high! 😆


But those aren't legal crossings. I am assuming our dear Ozzy didn't walk across the border with the migrant herd.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> But those aren't legal crossings. I am assuming our dear Ozzy didn't walk across the border with the migrant herd.


This may come as a shock to you, but there is a high traffic-flow of illegals driving back & forth on a daily basis thru the Mexican/US border in San Ysidro to go to work their jobs in San Diego County.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> You haven't spent much time in Tijuana then. Many Mexicans living & working south of the border are well fluent in English, but if they don't want to converse with you then they'll keep to their own native language so they can ignore you.
> Kinda like how an Uber driver pretends to be deaf so they don't have to converse with paxholes in the car.


Years ago in another lifetime I was earning some extra cash working as a guard at night watching over a high-end car dealership. Every night a cleaning crew came in and did their thing for a few hours. I was always nice and polite to them and understood that they were important to the operation and I was a lowly scum bag security guard. They spoke to me in perfect English. The other guards who thought they were above the cleaning crew always complained that they just got_ No entiendo ingles when trying to speak to them. _I explained it to one of the other guards this way: "They have keys to the building but you're not even allowed to use the restroom in the building but instead have to go relieve yourself behind some nearby dumpster. Contemplate that and adjust your attitude accordingly."


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I think the real lesson to be learned here is, "Once you go Tijuana, you never go Americana."


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Notification of Temporary Travel Restrictions Applicable to Land Ports of Entry and Ferries Service Between the United States and Mexico
> 
> 
> This document announces the decision of the Secretary of Homeland Security (Secretary) to continue to temporarily limit the travel of individuals from Mexico into the United States at land ports of entry along the United States-Mexico border. Such travel will be limited to ``essential travel,''...
> ...


Well, vacations & retirement celebrations must be "essential travel" because I know plenty of US citizens who have gone to Mexico and returned lately.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> But those aren't legal crossings. I am assuming our dear Ozzy didn't walk across the border with the migrant herd.


I assume you didn't get the memo that getting your chest hair lasered is considered essential travel now. But seriously, I believe dental qualifies as essential work.



ozzyoz7 said:


> i went to Mexico not for drugs or sex but for dental and some other stuff like laser chest hair and legs and face hair removal. Way way cheaper than USA.


If I'm not mistaken, Ozzy is a legit naturalized US citizen (god help us). They can't bar him from entry coming in from Mexico.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome back amigo


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I assume you didn't get the memo that getting your chest hair lasered is considered essential travel now. But seriously, I believe dental qualifies as essential work.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Ozzy is a legit US citizen (god help us). They can't bar him from entry coming in from Mexico.


_"I believe dental qualifies as essential work"_

That is the key piece of information I was missing. I never saw him say he went there for dental work. In fact, even checking back through this thread I don't see where he said he went to Mexico for dental work. But yeah, that is a legit reason to go to a foreign country during a pandemic according to the US and Mexican governments.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This may come as a shock to you, but there is a high traffic-flow of illegals driving back & forth on a daily basis thru the Mexican/US border in San Ysidro to go to work their jobs in San Diego County.


Come on, Man.

I suppose next you're going to tell me some of them are bringing in illegal drugs too?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> _"I believe dental qualifies as essential work"_
> 
> That is the key piece of information I was missing. I never saw him say he went there for dental work. In fact, even checking back through this thread I don't see where he said he went to Mexico for dental work. But yeah, that is a legit reason to go to a foreign country during a pandemic according to the US and Mexican governments.


That quote was from an earlier thread, I just happened to remember him mentioning it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I assume you didn't get the memo that getting your chest hair lasered is considered essential travel now. But seriously, I believe dental qualifies as essential work.


I'm sick of the governments of the world trying to decide what is "essential" enough to be allowed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This may come as a shock to you, but there is a high traffic-flow of illegals driving back & forth on a daily basis thru the Mexican/US border in San Ysidro to go to work their jobs in San Diego County.


The same ones doing it during the Trump debacle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, I understand how you crossed back into the United States, I just don't understand how you got into Mexico. I'm not doubting you, it is just not what I am being told by the State of California or the federal goverment regarding crossing the border at this point in time.


This is a great example of the difference between the very different concepts of "theory" and "reality" when applied to US Border Patrol and their Mexican counterparts.

Theory: well-organised professional border forces upholding current regulations

Reality: Meh, who gives a shit / Pffff, a quien carajos le importa

I've been back and forth across that border several times since the start of the pandemic and at no point has any official on either side asked the purpose of my crossing. I've also flown into LAX and SFO from Mexico and have not been asked for Covid test results.


----------

